# Спондилолиз. Насколько это критично?



## Black (13 Апр 2006)

По результатам рентгенорафии мне дали такое заключение:
определяется переходный позвонок L5, спондилолиз L5 слева. Высота диска L5-s1 снижена; 
В положении разгибания смещение L4 кзади 0,4 см, сгибание – L5 кзади на 0,3 см
и поставили диагноз: врожденная аномалия развития, переходный позвонок L5; спондилолиз L5 слева, нестабильность в сегментах L4-l3, L5-s1 с признаками остеохондроза.

Я правильно понимаю, что с таким диагнозом нагрузка на позвоночный столб мне противопоказана, ибо это может привести к спондилолистезу? 

Я занимаюсь спортивным туризмом, и в июне меня ожидает интересный поход, который я не могу пропустить. Можно ли укрепляя мышцы спины (спецупражнения, массаж, бассейн) и принимая препараты направленные на укрепление хрящевой ткани не допустить превращения спондилолиза в спондилолистез? Какова допустимая нагрузка на спину (вес рюкзака) при этом заболевании (10 кг – нормально или уже много)? Поможет ли поясничный корсет? Ведь он позволяет уменьшить нагрузку на позвоночник? Можно ли с помощью висения на турнике поставить позвонок на место?
С уважением, Антон


----------



## Helen (15 Апр 2006)

*Спондилолиз – повреждение или перелом межсуставной части дужки позвонка.*

Такой вид повреждения часто бывает в молодом возрасте, при занятии спортом, при неадекватных нагрузках на определенные части позвонка. Обычно боль, в таком случае, не похожа на так называемую «корешковую», она появляется в положении на одной ноге, при прогибании туловища назад.

Если Вам подтвердили такой диагноз, то Вам должны были рекомендовать покой, иногда даже требуется иммобилизация. При выраженном болевом синдроме назначается медикаментозная терапия. Вы не написали, как и когда появились симптомы, поэтому восстановить картину сложно. Возможно, острый период был у Вас в прошлом и связан с аномалией развития поясничного отдела позвоночника.

Врожденная аномалия развития, такая как переходный люмбосакральный позвонок, часто бывают причиной спондилолиза, а также причиной смещения его вперед – спондилолистеза.
Поэтому Вы правы, что Вам опасна нагрузка на позвоночник, а также виды спорта, сопровождающиеся резкими силовыми движениями, поднятием тяжестей. 
Определить количество дозволенной нагрузки также не представляется возможным, зависит от развитости мышц, возраста и состояния костной системы.
Поясничный корсет в ряде случаев может быть очень опасен в плане быстрого развития атрофии мышц, после снятия часто возникают осложнения, поэтому применение корсета требует наблюдения врача и адекватной реабилитации.
Турник, думаю, не поможет.

Опишите историю развития Вашего заболевания, сколько Вам лет, что послужило поводом для обследования – боль или другие симптомы, а также заключения специалистов, если Вы были на консультации.


----------



## Black (17 Апр 2006)

Спасибо за ответ. Это сообщение длинное, но подробное. Здесь "история болезни" и боли, которые меня беспокоят.
 Все началось ещё в ноябре 2005 года. Первоначально боль в пояснице была по утрам, я не обращал на неё внимания, считая что она возникает из-за неудобной позе при сне. Когда в течении дня боль перестала проходить обратился к врачам. Невропатолог послал меня на рентген (снимки я на руки не получил, поэтому не знаю, что там было на самом деле, заключение тоже не попросил расшифровать, доверяя врачу). Первый диагноз, который он мне поставил прозвучал для меня странно: "мышцы устали", объяснить он не потрудился (а я "промухал") и назначил лечение: "Амбене" и "Мильгамму". Курс я проколол, результатов не было. В следующий визит он сказал "мышцы перенапряглись". И начначил еще что-то (не помню), что я проколол и тоже безрезультатно. В третий раз я к нему не пошел, а обратился в знакомому неврологу, который посмотрел и сказал "остеохондроз". Рекомендовал массаж, "Мильгамму" (курс уколы и таблетки), после курса "Мильгаммы" назначил "Хондролон". Потом отпустил рекомендовал гимнастику, массаж, бассейн. В общем-то положительные результаты были, но небольшие. Знакомые ребята посоветовали обратиться к пасечнику-неврологу, который лечит апитерапией. Вот он и попросил у меня рентгеновские снимки. Когда я сделал их второй раз, мне и в выписке и написали "спондилолиз L5 слева", на мой взгляд снимки хорошие, хотя два врача, которым я их показывал сказали снимки что не очень, третий вообще не увидел спондилолиза, а только сниженные диски. Так что диагноз, наверное, не совсем верный...Но учитывая, что у меня впереди серьезное походное мероприятие, я готовлюсь к худшему (то есть хочу все предусмотреть, что бы не вернуться из похода инвалидом).

Что касается моих болей:
 1) несильно иногда: поясница при наклонах и резких движениях, когда делаю зарядку, не жалуюсь; Иногда сильно по утрам - вот прсыпаюсь и трудно разгибаюсь. 
2) сильно при долгом сидении (я полгода работаю сидя за компьютером, до этого работал экскурсоводом и умело сочетал беготню с сидением): где-то в районе крестца-копчика (в общем, то на чем сижу), вероятно седалишный нерв. После курса апитерапии проблем с этим не испытываю.
3) иногда резко отдает, но быстро отпускает: боль в правой ягодице; 4) жжение: под лопатками (то под правой, то под левой) 
5) странно: будто кто-то скребет в средней части позвоночника, немного ниже лопаток.
 6) очень неприятно, может длиться несколько дней подряд, потом отпускает: тяжесть под коленями (будто в них налили воды, или будто идешь по колено в воде), иногда в паху (справа или сразу с двух сторон). 
Болит не все сразу, а по очереди, то одно, то другое. Бывают моменты, когда какие-то ощущения не появляются несколько дней, потом возобновляются, иногда вообще без болей проходит несколько дней, потом все начинается снова.
О себе. Мне 30 лет. С 10 летнего возраста занимаюсь спортивным туризмом. Ходил часто и вообще вел активный образ жизни. Занимался туризмом профессионально и для души ходил в горы. Были сложные походы (вес рюкзака составлял 25-30 кг, с моим весом 58-60 кг, но рюкзак у меня профессиональный с жестким армированием и поясной обвязкой, распределяющей равномерно вес между плечами и поясницей). Однако с октября 2005 года резко сменил работу с "бегающей" на "сидячую" (были свои причины) - был гидом-проводником и экскурсоводом, перешел на компьютерную работу. Как-то незаметно так расслабился, что даже зарядку не делал. Из последнего похода (сложного) вернулся 9 октября 2005 года, спина заболела в середине ноября. Вот с тех пор и борюсь. Сейчас и был бы рад вернуться в туризм, но...боюсь...как бы чего не вышло.
Этой информации достаточно для того,  что бы дать какой-то совет. Подтвердить или опровергнуть диагноз. Я столкнулся с проблемой, что разные врачи ставят разные диагнозы.
С уважением, Антон.


----------



## Helen (19 Апр 2006)

Антон, посдле дополнительной информации можно сделать следующие выводы. Исходя из жалоб, у Вас имеется остеозондроз с корешковым синдромом, с вовлечением седалищнего нерва. И причины к тому, вероятно, были. И это, как ни странно, скорее всего то, что должно приносить здоровье - занятия спортом. Занитие спортом, особенно профессиональным, должно проходить под контролем спортивного врача или хотя бы подготовленного в этой области терапевта. Зачастую неадекватная нагрузка в детском и юношеском ворасте в последующие годы дает о себе знать в различных вариантах, ведь у каждого по разному происходит формирование костно-мышечной системы, и одному ребенку можно нести 10 кг, а другому в таком же возрасте нет (к тому есть много различных факторов). Отсутствие контроля в такие периоды могут привести к повреждению косnной системы ребенка или подростка.

На сегодняшний день симптомы у Вас имеются (но насколько выраженны повреждения по данным рентгенограмы судить трудно), окончательного диагноза нет.

Без сомнения, Вам опасно идти в поход, (а особенно с грузом - вообще противопоказано). Вам необходимо обратиться в специализированную клинику (кстати, Вы не написали, где прожваете), провести дообследование, полный неврологический осморт, и после чего получить лечение. Выбор лечения будет зависеть от полученных результатов. В клинике д Бобыря лечение проводится методом дефанотерапии, позволяющим провести мягкую коррекцию нарушений со стороны позвоночника.

После лечения Вам стоит заняться спортом, но не связанным с ношением грузов или подъемов штанги. Плавание - наиболее оптимальный вид спорта, позволяющий надолго закрепить ремиссию


----------

